# Considering Purchasing A Green Mountain Grills Daniel Boone Smoker - Your Thoughts?



## slapshot1 (Oct 2, 2016)

As the title says, I am considering purchasing a Green Mountain Grills Daniel Boone Smoker as my first ever smoker. Originally I had been looking at a Yoder YS480 but my planned retirement, which was slated for the end of next year, was just escalated in a major way when the company notified me on Friday that my department is being outsourced, effective November 1st. That changes things a bit financially. I still absolutely want to go through with buying the smoker, as I will certainly have the time to learn to use it well, but that Yoder, while clearly a great product, would run me about $1500-1600.00 shipped. 

After reading a lot of reviews and comments, I am now looking at the GMG Daniel Boone. I've read many recommendations for it, and many, many comments from owners about how well it works and the great customer service GMG provides. I thought I had the right solution to what I needed at a price that's affordable for me. However, earlier today, I came across quite a number of comments on a very serious smoking forum where a gentleman was looking to buy the Daniel Boone. He got responses almost across the board that GMG grills are not built well enough if you intend to keep it for a long time, and that only a Yoder, MAC, or, at least a Rec Tec would provide long term quality and performance. They were literally saying either save up more money or forget buying a smoker unless you can afford to upgrade down the line. Even the cheapest of those solutions, the Rec Tec, would cost me $1200.00, shipped, and that's the most basic/stripped model, which you would need to add things to. 

I would appreciate any thoughts, expertise, or recommendations on this. This is a very important purchase as the smoker will see regular use, and I would hope it could last me for the long term.Thank you for any assistance.

JC


----------



## westby (Oct 3, 2016)

I would tend to agree with the reviews you have read.  You get what you pay for.  I have a RT 680 and have been happy with it.  I talked a buddy out of a GMG and into the Yoder 480 and he loves it.  A GMG would get you by, but buyers remorse could set in after dealing with issues (not everyone had issues, but I've read about a lot lately).


----------



## mowin (Oct 4, 2016)

First, the GMG is a great product.  Mine is only a yr old, however good friend of mine has had his for 4 yrs with very little issues. It's outside yr round, but always covered when not in use.

Pelletheads is a great site, i visit there regularly.  However, most post when there having issuse with there smokers. Yoder, as well as others have there share of problem posts. 


Don't be afraid of GMG.  There definitely not top of the line, but fsr from the bottom.


----------



## gr8day (Oct 4, 2016)

A couple of other options are the Smokin Brothers Pellet Grill line and the Firecraft Q450, they are well built and made in the US. Was leaning towards purchasing a MAK 1 Star General but after looking at a Smokin Brothers Premier 24" and 30" I think I'll save a few bucks buy a Smokin Brothers PG with the Stoker controller.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Oct 5, 2016)

Well, all I can do is speak from experience from owing a GMG DB for roughly 3 years now !  This smoker has been used a lot & has "gotten me by"  for the 3 yrs !  I had the low pellet sensor go out bout 6 mo after buying it, called the dealer...  Another sensor was sent out next day air !  If that isn't good customer service, then I'd be willing to hear what y'all think is !  LOL

It's a pellet grill & a darn fine one IMHO, yep there's haters of the GMG out there... Just like anything ya know !  But there's always gonna be someone that doesn't like somethin... that's just how it is !  

BTW, I've never had buyers remorse from pullin the trigger on this grill !  If ya have any other questions or anything, just ask or p.m. me if you'd like !

For what it's worth on this grill not lasting the long term, I believe this grill will last a real long time just as long as maintenance & upkeep is done on it !  You take care of it, it'll take care of you... But IMO, I think that'd go for most grills !


----------



## slapshot1 (Oct 5, 2016)

Thanks WaterinHoleBrew and Mowin. A long discussion with a former GMG dealer (only former because he moved and there was no available franchise) and your comments, among others, elsewhere, convinced me to go with the GMG Daniel Boone. I drove about 30 minutes to the local dealer today and closed the deal for one. They will assemble it and deliver it to me next week. They also showed me about five things that not only enhances the smokers performance, but makes it operate more safely and effectively, longterm.

I'm sure I made the right choice, thanks very much for your help.

JC


----------



## westby (Oct 6, 2016)

Let us know how it goes.  Good luck!


----------

